

IRCv3 Specification Drama - sirbribri
http://github.com/atheme/ircv3-specifications/issues/68

======
sirbribri
Unfortunately within that GitHub issue, it didn't include the discussion from
the official #ircv3 channel:
[http://pastebin.com/Jm1vSWLu](http://pastebin.com/Jm1vSWLu)

This discussion really shows the unprofessionalism involved by certain
individuals: threats to sabotage the project, the threat of attacking fellow
members. These kinds of bullying activities should be exposed.

